# podcast



## Nat-Paris France

je vois ce mot sur le web, mais je n'en trouve pas la traduction dans ce dictionnaire...
exemple : 
- "Do you want to learn English for free? Then listen to the world's most popular English language learning podcast, ..."
- podcast audio (catégorie ?)

Moderator's note: several threads have been merged to create this one, so that you can see the evolution of the French translation.
For the latest translations, you can skip directly to the discussion here [31/08/2011]


----------



## pieanne

I'm afraid it's a very recent word/verb... In French, at least.


----------



## Nat-Paris France

about comic books :"Weekly podcast from the editors of Comic Shop News. Includes news and behind-the-scenes chat."

What is french here ?


----------



## geve

D'après wikipédia, Podcasting est "a portmanteau of Apple's "iPod" and "broadcasting"". J'allais donc proposer de créer un mot-valise entre "i-pod" et "diffusion", mais la version française de la page wiki s'en est chargé : *la baladodiffusion*

Compte tenu de la vitesse de ringardisation du mot "baladeur", détrôné par le walkman et l'i-pod qui font bien plus technologiques puisqu'anglais, je ne suis pas sûre que la baladodiffusion connaissance un franc (!) succès... ou du moins en France. Ce terme est-il utilisé par nos amis canadiens ?



			
				Nat-Paris said:
			
		

> about comic books :"Weekly podcast from the editors of Comic Shop News. Includes news and behind-the-scenes chat."
> 
> What is french here ?


Dans ce cas précis on parle du contenu et non plus de la méthode de diffusion. Ne pourrait-on pas dire tout simplement "diffusion hebdomadaire de fichiers audio" ?


----------



## pieanne

I listen to Europe 1, and they use "podcast"

I think it means "download" (télécharger) ; you can download programmes on you MP3 player, and listen to them later.


----------



## Nat-Paris France

merci !
je n'aurais pas pensé à chercher sur Wikipedia !
(I wouldn't think about searching with Wikipedia)
Nat


----------



## RuK

pieanne said:


> I listen to Europe 1, and they use "podcast"



As in, "Ecouter un podcast"? What's the verb "to podcast" (broadcast downloadable audio files for subsequent listening) in French? 
Baladodiffusion, give me a break.


----------



## pieanne

In French they use "podcast"! Soon they'll say "podcaster"!   
(Maybe they already have)


----------



## geve

RuK said:


> As in, "Ecouter un podcast"? What's the verb "to podcast" (broadcast downloadable audio files for subsequent listening) in French?
> Baladodiffusion, give me a break.


French is not very good at summarizing a whole sentence like the ones you put in brackets, into one single verb.  Except when an English use has made it into everyday speech, hence the verb _podcaster_ that pieanne suggests and that I'm sure is widely used on the internet (see this website for instance). _Googler_ probably made it the same way!
_Audiodiffusion_ would make a lot more sense to me than _baladodiffusion_ for _podcasting_.


----------



## setantaclaus

L’Office québécois de la langue française suggère « balado » ou « fichier balado » comme traduction, mais je dois avouer que je n’ai jamais entendu ces termes. Puisque le podcast est une invention récente, il me semble logique utiliser ce mot en 
français pour se faire comprendre.
.


----------



## Gil

setantaclaus said:


> L’Office québécois de la langue française suggère « balado » ou « fichier balado » comme traduction, mais je dois avouer que je n’ai jamais entendu ces termes. Puisque le podcast est une invention récente, il me semble logique utiliser ce mot en
> français pour se faire comprendre.
> .


et ensuite zunecast pour le prochain support?


----------



## taratita

Pouvez-vous m'aider à trouver le ou les mots français pour traduire *podcasts* dans "...digital newsletters, blogs, *podcasts, ..."*
*Merci ++*


----------



## zaby

Bonjour taratita

Je crois que le mot "officiel" est baladodiffusion.


----------



## hunternet

Oui, mais le plus usité, tenez-vous bien, est: podcasts.


----------



## taratita

Bon... Ok et merci à tous les deux!


----------



## zam

La très auguste Commission de terminologie et néologie préconise :

Diffusion pour baladeur

Bon, le moins qu’on puisse dire c’est que ça a du mal à entrer dans le vocabulaire de tous les jours… (ben, c’est pas gagné sur ce coup là !).

http://www.culture.gouv.fr/culture/dglf/terminologie/base-donnees.html#85080


----------



## Saklig

Hi

What is the french word for podcast? I tried to find it, but I did not find it.

Thanks for answering


----------



## archijacq

voir wikipédia:
"Le *podcasting* (en anglais) traduit par *baladodiffusion* est un moyen gratuit de diffusion de fichiers audio ou vidéo dans l'Internet que l'on nomme _podcasts_ ou _balados_."


----------



## SNTB99

http://blog.fotolia.com/france/innovation/podcast.html
 refer to this definition 

may it help !!


----------



## Franglais1969

pieanne said:


> In French they use "podcast"! Soon they'll say "podcaster"!
> (Maybe they already have)



I have read three threads on podcast on this forum, but none of them have the answer to what I am looking for.

Is it *le *or *la *podcast?


----------



## Nillah

*podcast*

nom masculin
(de iPod, nom déposé et de l'anglais broadcast, émission)

 Émission de radio ou de télévision qu'un internaute peut télécharger et transférer sur un baladeur numérique ; fichier correspondant.


----------



## Franglais1969

Nillah said:


> *podcast*
> 
> nom masculin
> (de iPod, nom déposé et de l'anglais broadcast, émission)
> 
> Émission de radio ou de télévision qu'un internaute peut télécharger et transférer sur un baladeur numérique ; fichier correspondant.



Merci mille fois.


----------



## halfbeing

It is useful to know baladodiffusion because if you are searching for things to download from state broadcasters in France and Canada, that is the word to look for.

Other than that, a google test shows overwhelming support for podcast. Take a random French word (I tried "allemagne" and then "cacahouette"), pair it in turn with each of the words in question and then google them. The ratios I got were 500000:11000 and 76:1 in favour of le podcast.


----------



## DearPrudence

It's funny to see such a thread, which witnesses the evolution of language.
I would say that nowadays "*podcast*" is commonly accepted in French.
At least, I understand "podcast" better than "baladodiffusion"...


----------



## halfbeing

After I ran my search using cacahuète (which I spelled wrong, but hey!) I thought I'd better run a search using arachide, which is both the taxonomic term for the genus and the word in everyday use in Canada. Got a ratio of 2500:125. In other words either French Canadians or scientists are more likely to use baladodiffusion than other French speakers. Generally Canadian French is quicker to adopt anglicisms than European French, but there are exceptions (e.g. courriel), which may be what has happened here. Then again, courriel is short and elegant, which baladodiffusion just isn't really, at least IMHO.

Personally I like a lot of the anglicisms and how they get adapted. "J'ai f*cké le chien" is one I've had to translate back into English for my own use because I cannot think of an existing English expression that even comes close to describing some of my recent experiences. A masterpiece. But that's off-topic so I'll stop here.


----------



## Angle O'Phial

Even the state broadcasters don't use _baladodiffusion_, so I suspect its chances in the general population are slim indeed:

RTBF: http://*podcasting*.rtbf.be/
Radio France: http://www.radiofrance.fr/services/rfmobiles/*podcast*/
Radio Suisse Romande: http://www.rsr.ch/*podcast*

Only Radio-Canada seems to hold out, but the linguistic politics there are complicated:
http://www.radio-canada.ca/radio/*baladodiffusion*/

Is _baladodiffusion_ in general use in Quebec or is it only used when the OLF is looking ?


----------



## halfbeing

Sorry. I happened to be at the Radio-Canada site and noticed baladodiffusion and assumed that other Francophone broadcasters used it too. My guess is that Radio-Canada uses it because it is a federal institution and doesn't want to put out any hostages to fortune. The chill hand of the Language Police reaches even into a body over which it has no jurisdiction.

This evening I tried saying "baladodiffusion" to two of my housemates here in Belgium. One, who is Moroccan but speaks perfect French and has lived in both France and Belgium, managed to work out what it meant after a little thought. The other, who has lived nearly all her life in Wallonia and Brussels, just couldn't work it out at all.



Angle O'Phial said:


> Even the state broadcasters don't use _baladodiffusion_, so I suspect its chances in the general population are slim indeed:
> 
> RTBF: http://*podcasting*.rtbf.be/
> Radio France: http://www.radiofrance.fr/services/rfmobiles/*podcast*/
> Radio Suisse Romande: http://www.rsr.ch/*podcast*


However the French government still seems to use it: http://www.service-public.fr/accueil/culture_rf_baladodiffusion.htm. Then again, that page was written in 2006—before Szarkozy...


----------



## PetiteDanone

My two cents... I am Franco-Ontarian and here we use le podcasting, HOWEVER I have heard from francophone teachers using the word baladodiffusion... 
I think here in Canada people use podcasting in french just because it is immediately understood, whereas baladodiffusion warrants an explanation. 
That being said, we use podcasting when talking to one another, but for any written matters we would use the official French-Canadian word: baladodiffusion.


----------



## gogoneddus

I myself have heard _balado(diffusion)_ used by Quebeckers a fair bit. Although _podcasting_ seems to be understood. Maybe I know language purists!! But I've become very used to using _balado(diffusion)_.


----------



## PetiteDanone

Same here... 

I think podcasting was used more when the concept was fairly new, but now that it has become something that pretty much everyone is aware of, I hear "balado".


----------



## Imi22

Hello,

I was wondering if you can use the word podcast in French or whether there is a French alternative? If podcast can be used is it masculine or feminine?

THank you!


----------



## MGFrib

We do use it in French as well, it is masculine. Un podcast.


----------



## blond2comet

we use podcast in French as well. there's no translation. and from what I hear, un podcast (masculine)


----------



## wildan1

The French word for _podcast_ is _baladodiffusion--_built on the earlier neologism _baladeur_ _(Walkman)

_I actually heard an announcer on Radio France Internationale use that term recently, but I think most people simply say _un podcast_.


----------



## Imi22

Thank you very much! I think I will stick to 'un podcast' but useful to know the proper term!


----------



## Nicomon

wildan1 said:


> The French word for _podcast_ is _baladodiffusion--_built on the earlier neologism _baladeur_ _(Walkman) _[...].


 Actually, _baladodiffusion / diffusion pour baladeur _would translate _podcast*ing*_. 

To translate "podcast" *Termium* suggests _fichier balado _or (simply) _balado. _


> La baladodiffusion est un moyen habituellement gratuit de diffusion de fichiers sonores ou vidéo sur Internet que l'on nomme *balados *ou *fichiers balados*.


 I hear _balado_ more and more in Montreal, and I find it cute, but same as _courriel _instead of _e-mail_ and _clavardage_ instead of _chat_, it may take a while before the neologism becomes commonly used in France.. if it ever is.


----------



## Gil

Un important diffuseur de "podcasts" utilise le masculin.


> Les podcasts sont des émissions télévisées et radiophoniques téléchargeables et gratuites. Vous pouvez télécharger des podcasts gratuits sur ...... et vous y abonner afin que les nouveaux épisodes soient automatiquement téléchargés dès leur parution.


----------

